# Something for Gamers in Dallas, Texas



## Mr. Beef (Feb 18, 2008)

I went to Game Chest at Valley View Mall and saw that someone had posted a flier for a Dungeons and Dragons game that is being run on the 2nd and 4th Saturdays of each month. The flier did not have times on it and it said to get more information at the check-out desk. The only employee at the store at the time was busy helping other customers who wanted other things so I just looked for something and then left the store. 

I'm going up there on Tuesday to talk to someone there about it.

I figure it might be good to try because I need to get warmed up to playing D&D once again before 4.0, and am hoping to play this character idea I have had kicking around in my head.

The flier said the characters will be going levels 1-6 during the game and I'm hoping it leads to something for 4.0.

I am not the person running the game, but I just wanted to get the word out in case someone was looking for a game in Dallas and wanted to start at a low level.

Just spreading the word,

Mr. Beef


----------

